
A Research Data Gathering tool I built using Twitter API. (muchcast.com) - andrewdex
http://muchcast.com
======
andrewdex
Hi There,

I am Dilusha,

Co-Founder of MuchCast,

I built this product for people to gather twitter data for quick research
projects. As I felt, this might help people who do not have much time to code
something using Twitter API, just to grab some data for their projects. (I am
about to validate this idea :) )

I have opened sign-ups for 100 users, and still, we got so far 2 sign-ups. Day
2 :(. Even though I haven't marketed this in many places, I feel my idea
should be validated even more.

*Please note as we are currently in beta, we have some new features coming up on the roadmap if the next few days going to be a success and if we at least get some active users during the next 20 days.

So Feel free to ask me any question, give me your feedback on this and you are
all welcome to sign-up.

Best, Dilusha. @andrewdex

